# French lop Rex???



## Bettina Schou (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi



I wantet to hear if there is anyone who has tryed to make a french lop whit Rex fur??

I'm thinking about trying, but i wantet to hear if there is anyone that has tryed....

Bettina


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Aug 23, 2008)

A while back I was reading up on the Astrex(spelling?) and it turns out there have been French Lops popping up with the Astrex fur! They are very rare and cost a bundle but aparently people are trying to get them going better.

I have not heard of Rex furred French Lops however there is the Mini Plush Lops which are a mix between Mini Rex, Mini Lops and Holland Lops. There is also the beloved Velvateen Lop which is a cross between the Mini Rex and English Lop. I do not know why everyone is breed down the sizes. A Frenchie Rex would be awesome.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG I'd go to Denmark to get one of those. I want one daya French Lop and a Rex. Gosh can you imagine what they would look like.

Susan


----------



## BSAR (Aug 23, 2008)

They would be pretty cute! Good luck!


----------



## Bettina Schou (Aug 24, 2008)

I dont know the breeds Astrex and Velvateen.... do you have any pictures or links to pictures??


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 24, 2008)

Iactually would not recomend trying a "project" like this unless you already have many years experience in breeding. This is something that will take years to be succesful, and you will have many, many babies that are not what you are looking for. What will you do with them? Here is a thread that tells about a lot of the issues breeders have had trying to develop the velveteen lops, which are a cross between ( I think, LOL) Mini Rex and Holland Lops.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37338&forum_id=8


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Aug 24, 2008)

I believe the ARBA has a rule now that they will not issue any more certificate of developements for any more breeds with rex fur. 

It is very expensive, time consuming and takes lots of room to develop a new variety of an existing breed never mind trying to develop a new breed. It takes years to set the type so they can breed true. 

Astrex have wavy rex fur. I saw a baby astrex this weekend at a show. It was very cute.

Roger


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Aug 24, 2008)

You saw a baby Astrex? If it had wavy fur it was not a true Astrex as they do not get their wavy fur till a year old(if I'm not mistaken, it might be 6 months?).


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Aug 24, 2008)

It was a baby astrex and it did not have true wavy fur yet. They get their wavy fur with their senior fur at about 6 months or so. There is a breeder up here working on them.

Roger


----------

